# Digit van Oranjemoed MR2 x Carlos Vos (Suttle)



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok we attempted this on half a year ago and it didn't take. We're in luck this time. She is huge with still 2 1/2 weeks to go. 









We had two good ties
















Carlos Vos (Suttle) PH1 metlof 434 
A proven producer of serious police dogs in Europe. Carlos has extreme retrieve drive and over the top possessiveness for any object. He has incredible full hard pushing grips and very high fight drive for the man. He has a high level of civil aggression in the work, while remaining neutral to strangers when not working. Carlos has a very impressive guarding behavior for the decoy and other objects. His nerves are solid and his drives to work are amazing. He has perfect back, hips and elbows. He is a compact and very powerful dog with a huge head and muscular body.He has an impressive pedigree and is a full brother to Dick van Leeuwen's Wibo.
To view Carlos pedigree:
http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/netscape/form_stamboom.php?ID=11073

Has been bred to:
Digit van Oranjemoed MR2 (1st Leg)
An imported daughter of Tommy Luijken PH1 404 and granddaughter of NIcky Verlee PH1 440. A very high drive female with solid nerves. She shows very good food,toy and hunt drives. She is an athlete and is extremely fast to her retrieves and bites. Shows a natural desire to please her handler without being sensitive or soft. Very social and confident. In great shape and her hips look perfect!
To view Digits pedigree:
http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/netscape/form_stamboom.php?ID=10712
Her brother's name is YORAN LUIJKEN

This breeding will be a linebreeding on Rocky van Leeuwen and as with all Carlos/Wibo litters, very heavy on Rambo van Rossum 

Litter due date is March 22. Will be accepting deposits, deposit requirement is $200 dollars and then $1,000.00 on delivery for a total of $1,200 dollars. The pups will be UTD on shots and de-wormings. Thank you, If you want to know what kind of pups I'm expecting! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07bPfJqVNUE

For more details pm me, 
email at [email protected]
or call 757-450-6917
__________________


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry I copied from the last post of this breeding. The litter due date is November 20th


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

Alright guys I was a week off. It was 60 days today and we have lift off or maybe landing. We have three girls and a boy so far all very dark.


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

Ten pups in all. Eight of them girls. Wow!


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

The pups are now 3weeks old. Eyes open, ears open, and starting to play. Here are the two males already accepted deposits. Some fems still available.














Sorry pretty blurry. They don't hold still.


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

Pups first snow






























They pups are doing very well. Starting to work out who's boss. Their confidence has been superb. That is the only thing that can be judged so far. They are very active. They are screaming at the top of their lungs when I'm outside the kennel. Looks good so far.


----------

